# UKM citizenship application



## bholmes (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi, 

I am South African born and currently live in the USA on a Greencard. My wife and children are dual USA/SA citizens. I have applied for UK citizenship using form UKM - my mother was born in the UK and I was born in South Africa before 1983. I have a few questions that I would appreciate any feedback on:

(1) Is there any reason (aside from good character etc.) that I would not be eligible for citizenship under UKM? Both my brothers obtained it, although they applied before they were 18.
(2) My application was received by the Liverpool office on May 1, 2015 and the payment taken off my bank account on about June 9th. I have not yet received a letter of acknowledgement - should I be expecting one? or an email?
(3) About 2 weeks after submitting my application, I completed the online form for "return of documents". I received my documents on June 15th with a letter providing a reference number for each document, and stating that they might need the documents again, once work starts on my application. Is this my Acknowledgement Letter, or is it something else?
(4) If anybody has recent experience on timeline versus the 6 months guidance, I'd appreciate hearing it.

I will post my dates in the visa timeline thread too.

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone recently took 4 months. You need to meet 'good character' requirement about criminal convictions.


----------



## bholmes (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you for the very speedy response! Just a follow up to your response. I have no criminal record or other character issues. Are there any other reasons that I might not be eligible, or is it as simple as being born before 1983 to a UK born mother?

Also, should I be expecting an acknowledgement letter, beyond the letter I received with my return of documents?

Thank you


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi. I am living in South Africa Cape Town and I am also waiting on my application results. Have you heard anything yet? I am working through a company Move Up because i was told it would be quicker and i I applied the 1st of September 2015. I then received a letter to have my Biometric Enrollment done on the 2 November 2015. but i have not heard anything again since then. I am hoping it does not take 6 months.


----------



## Anan100 (Aug 22, 2015)

Sandra Archangel said:


> Hi. I am living in South Africa Cape Town and I am also waiting on my application results. Have you heard anything yet? I am working through a company Move Up because i was told it would be quicker and i I applied the 1st of September 2015. I then received a letter to have my Biometric Enrollment done on the 2 November 2015. but i have not heard anything again since then. I am hoping it does not take 6 months.


Hi.
UKM applications are taking 6 months to be process and in some cases they are even going over 6 months.
They are sending letters with, "your application raises exceptionally complex issues and require further time" so it will not be processed in 6 months. (I got that letter within 3weeks of they receiving my application). Just their excuse for running behind time and for their ineptitude.
I've read of cases where 6 months has pass and they say it will take another 3-6 months.
Don't unnecessarily stress yourself.


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Anan100 said:


> Hi.
> UKM applications are taking 6 months to be process and in some cases they are even going over 6 months.
> They are sending letters with, "your application raises exceptionally complex issues and require further time" so it will not be processed in 6 months. (I got that letter within 3weeks of they receiving my application). Just their excuse for running behind time and for their ineptitude.
> I've read of cases where 6 months has pass and they say it will take another 3-6 months.
> Don't unnecessarily stress yourself.


Thanks for your reply but i hope it does not. Another woman who did her application a few months before me was asked for additional info and her application took 4 months so i am hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed: All of my documents were in order and they haven't asked me for anything else thus far so i gather all is going good.


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Someone recently took 4 months. You need to meet 'good character' requirement about criminal convictions.


If the applicant has good character, how long do you think it should take. i know they say 6 months but what are the chances it would be sooner? I am very eager to leave SA because my 2 sons are already in the UK and i want to be with them as soon as i can. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anan100 (Aug 22, 2015)

Sandra Archangel said:


> If the applicant has good character, how long do you think it should take. i know they say 6 months but what are the chances it would be sooner? I am very eager to leave SA because my 2 sons are already in the UK and i want to be with them as soon as i can. :fingerscrossed:


It all depends on how long HO takes with their background checks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We are just speculating as none of us is privy to the internal workings at Home Office.


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Anan100 said:


> It all depends on how long HO takes with their background checks.


I am hoping bholmes can give me some feedback on his application and if he received his approval yet. Thank though for replying.


----------



## elizadoo (Nov 12, 2014)

BHolmes, note that my wait was 10 months. I had not included my marriage certificate showing name change (nowhere on the UKM form does it mention this). Nobody from UKBA notified me that additional documentation was required. So, my packet sat in a pile on someone's desk, unattended. If you do not hear from UKBA after 8 months--yes, that is eight months--from the date you were charged on your credit card, you may initiate an inquiry. Please search for my post under member name elizadoo. 

Not to sound preachy as I am now officially British so I may complain a wee bit about my fellow countrymen, but this type of slow service is unheard of in the US. Elsewhere in the expat forums here I have read about how terrible customer service is in the UK, and I have witnessed it first-hand. Well, I am intending to go to the UK for awhile to work, and one thing I am bringing with me is my Yankee work ethic and insane friendliness.

BTW I was on an airplane flying back from Cape Town to Heathrow and the youngish 30 something South African woman beside me told me that she was recruited by a British recruiter agency to work in the UK because UK employers wanted Aussies, Canadians, Americans, South Africans, and New Zealanders to work in the UK because they had better work habits. Don't know how true that is but a few posts here on the boards have echoed that sentiment. 

Good luck.


----------



## bholmes (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm still waiting - just received an update today that its still in progress. Apparently the file is with a caseworker (has been since early December), so a little confused as to why its still in progress. Will update when I hear more.

Good luck


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

elizadoo said:


> BHolmes, note that my wait was 10 months. I had not included my marriage certificate showing name change (nowhere on the UKM form does it mention this). Nobody from UKBA notified me that additional documentation was required. So, my packet sat in a pile on someone's desk, unattended. If you do not hear from UKBA after 8 months--yes, that is eight months--from the date you were charged on your credit card, you may initiate an inquiry. Please search for my post under member name elizadoo.
> 
> Not to sound preachy as I am now officially British so I may complain a wee bit about my fellow countrymen, but this type of slow service is unheard of in the US. Elsewhere in the expat forums here I have read about how terrible customer service is in the UK, and I have witnessed it first-hand. Well, I am intending to go to the UK for awhile to work, and one thing I am bringing with me is my Yankee work ethic and insane friendliness.
> 
> ...


This sounds great "the work" opportunities that is. the waiting period and what you experienced, not so much. I really don't want to wait that long. my son's are in the UK already and I miss them terribly. The company I am working through got me to include everything but I have only on part 1 of my application. I am still sitting with the rest of the documents for part 2 to go through. I had my biometric enrolment done on the 2 November 2015 and am just wondering if I should try and contact them in case my application is also just sitting on someone's desk. *sigh*

Thanks for updating us though. 
Sandra


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you and good luck to you also. 

Sandra


----------



## Anan100 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi to all.
My UKM application was successful.
Applied on 27/10/2015. Received by UKBI on 29/12/2015. Biometrics was done on 18/11/2015.
Received letter stating my application was successful on 30/12/2015, it was dated 18/12/2015.
Entire process was under 2 months.:thumb::thumb:
All the best to those waiting.


----------



## Anan100 (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry that should be 29/10/2015.


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

*Wow*



Anan100 said:


> Hi to all.
> My UKM application was successful.
> Applied on 27/10/2015. Received by UKBI on 29/12/2015. Biometrics was done on 18/11/2015.
> Received letter stating my application was successful on 30/12/2015, it was dated 18/12/2015.
> ...



WOW that is amazing. i have been waiting since last year August. I had my biometrics done 2nd November 15 but still waiting. I SOOOO wish i could get my outcome this month still. Happy for you!


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Anan100 said:


> Sorry that should be 29/10/2015.


Where did you apply from? i wonder why some applications are quicker than others? Did you apply through your British mom?


----------



## Anan100 (Aug 22, 2015)

Sandra Archangel said:


> Where did you apply from? i wonder why some applications are quicker than others? Did you apply through your British mom?


I applied from Barbados.... Yes I applied through my British mum.
Waiting for my invitation letter for citizenship ceremony.

Hope you hear your good news soon.


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Anan100 said:


> I applied from Barbados.... Yes I applied through my British mum.
> Waiting for my invitation letter for citizenship ceremony.
> 
> Hope you hear your good news soon.


Thank you for getting back to me. I am very happy for you. Maybe mine is taking longer because i am in South Africa. Who knows! O well at least i know they are then working on the applications. 

Hope you get your invite soon then.


----------



## KerryA (Feb 13, 2016)

I applied in Sept 15. No acknowledgement letter came. 

I applied for them to return my forms and thought my request had gone into a big black hole as there was no acknowledgement of the request but then the docs arrived by post. 

Then got a letter to go for biometrics(late Oct). Haven't heard anything since.

Tried a few ways to get any info or update but just get blocked to wait for the 6 month mark. It is very frustrating to have no info as i am on an assignment in Nigeria which comes to an end shortly. I need to know where i am taking my family to next... need to plan schools and home etc 😡😥

Has anyone found any way to get a status update from the home office?

Thanks
Kerry


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

KerryA said:


> I applied in Sept 15. No acknowledgement letter came.
> 
> I applied for them to return my forms and thought my request had gone into a big black hole as there was no acknowledgement of the request but then the docs arrived by post.
> 
> ...


I too am waiting on a reply. There is no way you can unless the 6 month mark is over. Mine comes on the 1 March so i cannot wait to send my email off to them. (all typed up already, just need to click send) It feels like it's been forever. Very frustrating but i also understand they deal with thousands of applications a day. can't be easy for them either. Here is my timeline:

Eligibility criteria: UKM (descent by Mum, and born before 1983)
Method of application: Through a company called Move Up in Cape Town South Africa
Date of sent to Liverpool office: Completed 15 August 2015 but only couriered 1 September 2015 
Date of receipt by UK Liverpool HO: September 2015
Date of debit of fees: not sure as the funds were taken from Move Up but they confirmed it was taken
Date of receipt of acknowledgement: Never received anything
Date of Biometric Enrollment: Received a letter on the 21st October 2015 but dated 5 October 15. Had the (B/E) done 2 November 2015
Date of receipt of approval: Waiting
Date of Ceremony: Waiting

Did you go to have your B/E done? 

Good luck with yours. I hope to have some result before i need to send my email off. 
This is the email address i will be using. [email protected]

Regards
Sandra


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi all, i am extremely happy right now. Here is an update on my application.

Eligibility criteria: UKM (decent by Mum, and born before 1983)
Method of application: Through a company called Move Up in Cape Town South Africa
Date of sent to Liverpool office: Completed 15 August 2015 
Date of receipt by UK Liverpool HO: Not sure
Date of debit of fees: not sure as the funds were taken from Move Up but they confirmed it was taken
Date of receipt of acknowledgement: Never received anything
Date of Biometric Enrolment: Received a letter on the 21st October 2015 but dated 5 October 15. Had the (B/E) done 2 November 2015
Date of receipt of approval: I just received an email saying that my application was successful. I am OVER THE MOON!!!! :juggle:
Date of Ceremony: 29 February 2016

Good Luck to those who are still waiting. 
Sandra


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

That's not too bad of a timeline for an out of country application. 

I applied in West London 2 months after you and did biometrics 4 days after you and had my ceremony this past Wednesday. 

Congratulations to you!!


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

thank you and happy for you too.


----------



## bholmes (Jul 1, 2015)

Congratulations - that's great news!

I'm still waiting, even thought I submitted the application on 1 May 2015 - my extended timeline must be due to the delay in getting biometrics done from the USA. I only got biometrics done on Nov 24th, so maybe mine will be on its way!

Enjoy the peace of mind and no waiting!


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you. It was a long wait but worth it. Could be because of the Biometrics in your country. I hope you get your outcome soon after u have yours done. Good luck.


----------



## KerryA (Feb 13, 2016)

*Congrats!*



Sandra Archangel said:


> Hi all, i am extremely happy right now. Here is an update on my application.
> 
> Congrats Sandra! I hope everything goes well with your move.


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you so much.


----------



## bholmes (Jul 1, 2015)

Good news - I received my approval letter this weekend!. Now waiting for ceremony invitation.

Application date: 1 May
Biometrics submitted: 24 Nov
Approval letter dated: Feb 8
Approval letter received: Feb 20


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

That's great news. Congrats. I was lucky to get my invitation letter the same day. I received mine through email. Make sure to check your spam folder also. Good luck! :blush:


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Just git back from my Citizenship ceremony. What a fantastic experience. Now for my Passport application. Woop woop!!!


----------



## bholmes (Jul 1, 2015)

At last, I have a ceremony date! Its been a painful process, but at least the end is in sight. Next up is the passport application and settlement visas for my wife and children.

Timeline:
UKM application submitted: May 1st, 2015
Application acknowledgement: June 9, 2015 (with return of documents)
Biometric delay letter #1 received: supposedly August 2015, but never arrived, maybe lost in mail
Biometric delay letter #2 received: November 5, 2015 (dated October 24th, 2015)
Sent request for Biometric appointment in Toronto on Nov 5, 2015.
Received Biometric appointment letter for appointment in Toronto November 20, 2015 
Completed Biometric appointment November 24, 2015 in Toronto
Received UKM approval letter from Home office February 20, 2015 (dated Feb 8th)
Ceremony invitation (via email): March 9th, 2016
Ceremony (DC Embassy): March 18th, 2016


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

VERY excited!!! 

Eligibility criteria: UKM (decent by Mum, and born before 1983)
Method of application: Through a company called Move Up in Cape Town South Africa
Date of sent to Liverpool office: Completed 15 August 2015 but only couriered 1 September 2015
Date of receipt by UK Liverpool HO: 03/09/2015
Date of debit of fees: not sure as the funds were taken from Move Up but they confirmed it was taken
Date of receipt of acknowledgement: Never received anything
Date of Biometric Enrollment: Received a letter on the 21st but dated 5 October 15. Had the (B/E) done 2 November 2015
Date of receipt of approval: Received email 19 February 2016 - APPROVED 
Date of Ceremony: 29 February 2016 
Passport application: Sent off on the 4 March 2016
Online Status checked: Application received at Home Office UK 9 March 2016
Online Status checked: Passport Dispatched 11 March 2016 (WOW) 
Date received in post: DHL delivery scheduled for 16 March 2016

Over the moon!!!


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

HAPPY!!!!!!!! :eyebrows:

Eligibility criteria: UKM (decent by Mum, and born before 1983)
Method of application: Through a company called Move Up in Cape Town South Africa
Date of sent to Liverpool office: Completed 15 August 2015 but only couriered 1 September 2015
Date of receipt by UK Liverpool HO: 03/09/2015
Date of debit of fees: not sure as the funds were taken from Move Up but they confirmed it was taken
Date of receipt of acknowledgement: Never received anything
Date of Biometric Enrollment: Received a letter on the 21st but dated 5 October 15. Had the (B/E) done 2 November 2015
Date of receipt of approval: Received email 19 February 2016 - APPROVED 
Date of Ceremony: 29 February 2016 
Passport application: Sent off on the 4 March 2016
Online Status checked: Application received at Home Office UK 9 March 2016
Online Status checked: Passport Dispatched 11 March 2016 (WOW) 
Date received in post: delivered 16 March 2016

Over the moon!!! :juggle:


----------



## KerryA (Feb 13, 2016)

ARRGHHH!!! 

After waiting 6 months to make 'the phone call' and finally getting through to a human being, I find out that the 6 months is from the time the payment is taken off your card and not from the date you submitted your application. 

So that is another 7 weeks for me (because they lost a form and needed us to resubmit). They won't help at all until then.

So so so frustrated! There go the job interviews


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

*Frustrated Kerry*



KerryA said:


> ARRGHHH!!!
> 
> After waiting 6 months to make 'the phone call' and finally getting through to a human being, I find out that the 6 months is from the time the payment is taken off your card and not from the date you submitted your application.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that you are experiencing this. I hope they make work of it quickly and that you don't have to wait another 7 weeks. Mine was quicker than the 6 months so i pray yours will be also. Good Luck!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KerryA (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi All

Got an email last week (30 Mar) from the local consilate telling me my registration certificate has arrived and to set up a date for the ceremony. 

Also got a reply from 'furtherenquiries' saying that the decision was made end Jan. Not sure what happened to Feb and March?

Good luck and thanks for the support.


----------



## snymancm (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi again, where does one have to do the biometrics here in SA?
Thank you again
Courtney Snyman


----------



## NewkieBrown (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi my name is Will Dawson and I am applying to become a British citizen through birth to a British mother. Has anyone experience with this form? I have a few questions. I contacted the home office in UK and get several different answers! thank you in advance. Will


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Outline your queries so that we can try to answer.


----------



## NewkieBrown (Dec 29, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Outline your queries so that we can try to answer.



I am submitting my UKM application and I found that my grandfather changed his family name in 1938. My mothers birth certificate name doesn't match her maiden name on her marriage certificate. She says that her father registered it in london. Apparently the goverment records were destroyed and there is no publication or deed poll. There were a few years in the UK that it was possible to change names without it. I don't know how to explain or fix this for the application. Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In that case you need to find alternative evidence or proof that shows her descent. It's not uncommon to have maiden name given on marriage certificate not matching the name on birth certificate, if parents re-married and the person was adopted. Do you have your mother's current British passport? While passport itself isn't proof of nationality, it can be used as supplementary evidence. What you normally do in your circumstance is to apply with what evidence you have and a covering letter spelling out unusual situation, and if they require further evidence, they will ask for it.


----------



## NewkieBrown (Dec 29, 2016)

Joppa said:


> In that case you need to find alternative evidence or proof that shows her descent. It's not uncommon to have maiden name given on marriage certificate not matching the name on birth certificate, if parents re-married and the person was adopted. Do you have your mother's current British passport? While passport itself isn't proof of nationality, it can be used as supplementary evidence. What you normally do in your circumstance is to apply with what evidence you have and a covering letter spelling out unusual situation, and if they require further evidence, they will ask for it.


Unfortunately I do not have a copy of her passport. Mother is 95 and has no idea where it could be. I do have my grandfathers WWII military papers which shows his original family name and the newer changed name.


----------

